# Strange handlebars on Schwinn Corvettes (SOLVED)...



## Avanti (Aug 26, 2017)

Over the years, I've come across several Schwinn Corvettes equipped with these strange handlebars. The first two instances were on mid-fifties Vettes that were pulled from barns and were otherwise original. I found these examples online (green '56 and red '59). I was also able to track down a photo of the exact handlebars, which measure 29-5/8" wide, but have no idea if they are factory Schwinn or aftermarket. Has anyone ever seen these bars before and is it possible that they were a factory option on middleweights (perhaps for taller riders)? Thanks.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 26, 2017)

We had talked about these a while back . Not sure if we decided anything but they do show up on the cover of a Schwinn catalog. 1960 if I recall.  GT or Island will add info when they check today I'm sure.


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't know if they're stock but they sure do look good


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 26, 2017)

I've had a few of these bars on bikes and took a set off a bike when I parted it out.they were stamped Schwinn in the center.they were a high rise bar for taller riders as you mentioned.


----------



## Avanti (Aug 26, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> I've had a few of these bars on bikes and took a set off a bike when I parted it out. they were stamped Schwinn in the center.they were a high rise bar for taller riders as you mentioned.




Fascinating. The design is highly unusual as it puts the rider's hands at an 45 degree angle - spreading out the shoulders. There has to be factory documentation referring to an optional raised handlebar since distributors would have had to specify it for special orders.

By the way, the bars pictured above were removed from the green 1956 Schwinn Corvette, which was sold new in Pasadena, CA. They do not have a Schwinn stamp, which would be expected as Schwinn did not start stamping their handlebars until the mid-sixties.


----------



## Avanti (Aug 26, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> We had talked about these a while back . Not sure if we decided anything but they do show up on the cover of a Schwinn catalog. 1960 if I recall.  GT or Island will add info when they check today I'm sure.




...and there they are on a green 1960 Corvette!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2017)

Bob was correct, these were shown in the 1960 Schwinn sales brochure mounted on a Corvette. They called them Butterfly Bars and they're somewhat similar to the California Bars. Is there a W lightly stamped on the end of the bars?


----------



## Avanti (Aug 26, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Bob was correct, these were shown in the 1960 Schwinn sales brochure mounted on a Corvette. They called them Butterfly Bars and they're somewhat similar to the California Bars. Is there a W lightly stamped on the end of the bars?
> View attachment 666202




You mean under the grips? I can check. What did the "California Bars" look like?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes, at the ends under the grips. I have a 61 Corvette 5 speed that was a basket case and the bars on that rusted up mess were Wald's and same bars as the non stamped Schwinn bars.

Old version.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/28-wide-california-bars.91819/#post-581533


----------



## Avanti (Aug 26, 2017)

No "W" stamp. These appear to be the Schwinn Butterfly bars as pictured on the cover of the 1960 catalog. Here is another pic of a set installed on a 1959.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2017)

I have 2 Corvette 5 speeds in my Registry that had the Butterfly bars. I haven't come across any literature that states these were a Schwinn factory option, so I'm thinking they were a Schwinn made Dealer accessory that would be purchased and installed at your local dealers. These bars don't show up in the 1962 parts catalog which I find kind of odd.


----------



## phantom (Aug 26, 2017)

The only NOS bike I ever had was equipped with them, a 60 Typhoon. I sold this bike to a member of the old Schwinn bike forum around 2008 or so. Can't remember his name real name, screen name was Minty Boxy, in IL. He passed on I remember though.


----------



## Avanti (Oct 3, 2017)

I recently acquired this 1948 Columbia M69 Standard Motobike, which was modified in the late-fifties with the same 8" riser Butterfly bars found on my buddy's '56 Corvette. From my research, these bars played an important role in the genesis of the custom bike craze of the mid-to-late-fifites. These bars predate the first high-rise "ape hangers" of the early 1960's by at least 3-4 years and were typically combined with long neck stems to give that early SoCal custom look.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 3, 2017)

I think @mrg has a set of these on his corvette.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> I think @mrg has a set of these on his corvette.


----------



## Avanti (Oct 3, 2017)

There's the '58 to '59 custom look. Bobbed fenders and butterfly bars. Nice!


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 3, 2017)

The frame I talked @oldfart36 out of for the fork has a set of those bars on it, but they were mounted with a CT stem. The SN says it is an April 1960 Canti frame I'll look for a stamp and take a picture of them tomorrow because it's raining here now and my wife fears I would float away (whatever that means?). Could the fame be a Corvette?


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 3, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> The frame I talked @oldfart36 out of for the fork has a set of those bars on it, but they were mounted with a CT stem. The SN says it is an April 1960 Canti frame I'll look for a stamp and take a picture of them tomorrow because it's raining here now and my wife fears I would float away (whatever that means?). Could the fame be a Corvette?





This is why I want the bars and stem. Was a thing back in the day for the Kool Katz!


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 3, 2017)

Hoodlums ride on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2017)

Wow, I have never seen that Schwinn ad, they always follow and capitalized on the trends like the StingRay, BMX, beach cruiser etc. so I guess they saw the Butterfly bar trend which I think turned into StingRay bars. The Jaguar is as I found it 25+ years ago that some kids backyard hot rodded in the late 50's and the Spitfire my cousin bought new in 55 then added the cycle track gooseneck and butterfly bars because that was the hot thing, my dad end up with the bike about 1960 and a few years later I robbed them (and lost them later) to turn my stingray into a dirtbike.  I replace them a few years ago and have since found The correct Cycle truck gooseneck and added tanks to both and chain guard & struts to the Jaguar ( my own hot rod touches) if you look at the movie in the wild ones with Marlon BrandoThe motorcycles had similar bars so that could be where the idea came from.


----------



## Avanti (Oct 4, 2017)

Here are some more period pics of the 8" risers (a.k.a. "Butterfly" bars)...

June, 1959









From John Brain: "That's T.V. star Richard Boone (as Paladin) hosting a Police bike auction in California, 1961. Check out the bike! Stripped down with a tall gooseneck and riser handlebars. This is what kids did to kustomize bikes back then. This is a rather ratty example!"













They were cheap too!


----------



## Avanti (Oct 4, 2017)

mrg said:


> ...if you look at the movie in the wild ones with Marlon BrandoThe motorcycles had similar bars so that could be where the idea came from.




Yes, that would make sense. The Wild One was still influencing youth culture years after it's initial release in 1953. Interestingly, the handlebars on Brando's 1950 Triumph Thunderbird 6T were not stock. The custom  risers were popular with bikers starting in the late 40's and the movie did a good job of replicating the look of the day. You can spot the Butterfly bars on several bikes in both gangs (Brando's BRMC and Lee Marvin's Beetles).


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 4, 2017)

From 'Leave it to Beaver'.


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 4, 2017)

avanti said:


> Here are some more period pics of the 8" risers (a.k.a. "Butterfly" bars)...
> 
> June, 1959
> View attachment 686567
> ...




Inflation adjusted the set works out to be about $30 +\-!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2017)

Holy $hit, even Beav's friend had a set of those!


----------



## ricobike (Oct 6, 2017)

These bars always remind me of the bars on the MTD Hi Lo folding bicycles.


----------



## mrg (Oct 7, 2017)

Love this thread, check Larry Mondelow's bike (is that a 26), high flange hub, HD spokes, Knobby's and a rigged up basket mount, now I know how I can run a basket on my springer bikes. ya, time line is right, Wild ones came out in 53 and for the rest of the 50's kids wanted these bars.


----------



## Avanti (Oct 7, 2017)

The Wild Ones...


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 7, 2017)

mrg said:


> Love this thread, check Larry Mondelow's bike (is that a 26), high flange hub, HD spokes, Knobby's and a rigged up basket mount, now I know how I can run a basket on my springer bikes. ya, time line is right, Wild ones came out in 53 and for the rest of the 50's kids wanted these bars]




I think Larry's bike is 24". Check out the little boys chain ring.


----------

